
Can you trust a $200 air quality monitor? [pdf] - auton1
http://conference2018.resnet.us/data/energymeetings/presentations/RESNET2018_LBL_LowCostMonitors_walker.pdf
======
auton1
TLDR: AirVisual and PurpleAir products are pretty good.

